# Fergal - 16.3 Fleabitten grey ID



## Dovorian (20 November 2011)

Flagmount Fergal - 16.3 Fleabitten grey ID, sold to a lady called Claire for her Mother to ride, Essex area near Tiptree. Her house was called Daisies and she ran a dressage training yard from there. Fergal would be getting on a bit now but we all still miss his cheeky/spooky attitude to life. I've tried to contact her via website to no avail and now find it has closed. Would love the have update, pm if you prefer


----------



## samandcasper (22 November 2011)

do u have any pics?? have a look at my pics see if this could be him? as im trying to trace previous owners for my boy xx


----------



## Dovorian (24 November 2011)

Don't think so, you have Weish Cobs and a warmblood I think, he's a big irish hunter. Fleabitten grey with a full passport & chipped.


----------



## cally6008 (25 November 2011)

Nothing under that name (Flagmount Fergal) on NED at the moment

Contact the PIO who issued his passport and ask them if they can help with current owner details

Microchip number ?

Edit to add - do you know his breeding ? think I may have found his passport details


----------



## Dovorian (25 November 2011)

By Flagmount Diamond - bred Near Belfast I seem to remember. He had Irish Papers but I also had HIS (Sport Horse GB) papers as showed him at County level MW and Worker.


----------



## cally6008 (25 November 2011)

Equine Details - FERGAL.
Date of Birth	01-Jan-1992
Gender	Gelding
Colour	Grey
Height	
Sire Name	Believed to be FLAGMOUNT DIA
Dam Name	Believed to be LITTLE GREY M
Breed	Sport Horse
Submitted by	Sport Horse Breeding of Great Britain
Studbook/Section	Basic Identity
Birth Country	United Kingdom

Sport Horse Breeding of Great Britain
Tel: 01732 866277

Give them a ring and see who current owners are


----------



## Dovorian (25 November 2011)

Have tried that, they did not change details from mine! Just hoping that somebody from Tiptree knows them/him.

For some weird reason have had a couple of bad dreams about the boy - really want to know he's OK!


----------



## Dovorian (25 November 2011)

The lady I am trying to find is Claire Parker from Stone Lane in Tiptree, quite a well known dressage tainer I gather.


----------



## cally6008 (25 November 2011)

Claire's Equestrian

Stone Lane, Tiptree, Essex C05 0PR
East Anglia, East of England

p: 07828 830438


----------



## samandcasper (3 December 2011)

no my boy isnt a warmblood, i was lied to as passport isnt his as dont match ( not a very nice dealer) just havent got round to changing it yet this is a pic of him so u can see better x


----------



## samandcasper (3 December 2011)

ah sorry just seen ur pics its not him, hope u find ur boy soon xx


----------



## cally6008 (29 March 2012)

cally6008 said:



			Claire's Equestrian

Stone Lane, Tiptree, Essex C05 0PR
East Anglia, East of England

p: 07828 830438
		
Click to expand...

Did you try this number / person ?


----------

